# Tumor



## Bim0513 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think one of my fish has grown a tumor, and its fairly new. how can I somehow make it better or disappear? please help


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Can you post a pic of the area and complete/copy/paste- this and add to your post....the more detailed the better....

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## Bim0513 (Dec 7, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5 GAL
Does your tank have a filter? No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? Not sure what that is, he has a floating log he likes to lay in
Is your tank heated? No, it stays warm enough because of the weather outside, its always warm in the room, I check the tanks regularly
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Freeze Dried blood worms
How often do you feed your betta fish? Every third day, but he gets pellets in between feedings 

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Every week or so I do a 1/3 or 1/2 change, sometimes its every other week but I dont let them get nasty
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Top Fin dechlorinator

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? I have not 

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? His color has gotten prettier, not really a bad color like a sick fish would, he was in front of a window for a while but he was moved a few weeks ago because of the turtle we got, and since then his main purple color has started going up his back almost like it was supposed to. 
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? None
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Today I noticed what looks like a tumor under his little fins below his head in the abdomen area
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No, I just noticed this today
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Nope
How old is your fish (approximately)? I think we got him in early fall of 2011 if I remember correctly


He acts pretty normal, I couldnt get a really good picture and Im about to go out for work, but ill keep trying and hopefully have one up by tomorrow... is there anything I can do for him if it is a tumor, or could it just be some kind of disease that can be treated... Id hate to lose him


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm not sure what to do about the tumor. Could you post a picture?

However, for feeding, you should be giving him the pellets 1-2 times a day. The freeze-dried blood worms are meant to be a treat for them. Some people have had trouble with them causing bloating and/or constipation. I haven't, but others have. If you have that happen, you can soak the blood worms before giving them since they do puff up.

I hope your little guy is ok.


----------



## Bim0513 (Dec 7, 2011)

All my fish eat the worms like that and always have.. ill switch up his diet to see what happens but can that harm him?


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

The freeze dried worms don't have the proper nutrition for them to be more than a treat really. Frozen is better but even then shouldn't be the main part of their diet. I use the Hikari Bio-Pure brand for my guy as it is all he'll eat (though I've tried multiple kinds of pellets and other foods and soaking in garlic water). The brand I use has added vitamins.

Keep trying to get a picture of him though since it will help with being able to tell what is going on with him.
Again, I hope all goes well with him and he's fine. ^_^


----------



## Bim0513 (Dec 7, 2011)

What may help figure it out also is that it isn't really that big until he flares out (which is a lot cause he loves interaction) and then it gets pretty big


----------



## superbettagirl (Feb 16, 2012)

i have heard of some breed of betta fish changing color i think it was called a marble betta,and the tumor thing ur fish could just be fat lol


----------



## Bim0513 (Dec 7, 2011)

No he isnt a marble, I have one of those too, its not a bad change in color like hes sick... but hes not fat either.. idve noticed this long before now, unless he swelled up because he did eat this morning and later on I noticed it.


----------



## Bim0513 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im trying to post a picture of it but it wont let me.. how do I do it?


----------



## Bim0513 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok I figured it out... so If you look underneath him, its that growth that his bottom fins are also coming out of.. best picture I could get. I had to distract him just to get it -.-


----------

